# Best Antivirus Program?



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

I have been using WebRoot for a few years now and lately, I have been experiencing nothing but probs. Any time I go anywhere on the net, I get the Waiting For Extension WebRoot Filtering Extension and I wait 25 seconds or more for a page to load...a thread to load...a pic to load, etc.
I called them and they uninstalled and re installed it on their end via being in control of my pc while I sat and watched the mouse doing its thang as they did this and that. A day later, it started lagging again. So I reinstalled Chrome. Went fine for another day, now it is lagging AGAIN. Obviously, this program is not happy on my pc. I just had it renewed, too, for another year. I want to dump it and get another program that works well with Chrome and Windows 7.

Any recommendations? I have been eyeballing Bitdefender but wanted to ask here first.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 8, 2015)

Actually the very best anti-virus method is free and easy to use in just two steps:

1.  When you set up your internet connection just choose "none"

2. Using inexpensive and easy to get duct tape carefully cover the slots for all of your computers disk drive slots and USB ports other than those used for your keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

Let's try this again.....

What do YOU use, folks, and are you happy with it?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Let's try this again.....
> 
> What do YOU use, folks, and are you happy with it?


ESET NOD32.....never have i had a problem....it was recommended to me by the Computer geeks at Blizzard Entertainment...


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 8, 2015)

Bitdefender.
It's great!
I buy mine through Herman Street (hermanstreet.com) and have always paid a lot less than going direct from Bitdefender. It goes for 29.95.
Here's a couple of reviews:
Bitdefender Antivirus Plus 2015 Review Rating PCMag.com
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/bitdefender-antivirus-plus,review-2566.html

Like WebRoot, you don't even know it's there.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

I just browsed PC magazine and WebRoot and Bitdefender are neck to neck as "the best".
Not sure what I am going to do. WebRoot has tried to fix it on their end..and I have tried on my end. But waiting is like being on DSL. And I just renewed WebRoot for another year so I don't know if they will refund the balance if i dump it. Am I in  a hurry? Do I mind waiting 30 seconds to reply, respond, submit, browse, look, post, etc? Yeah, I do mind. But what if I dump WebRoot and the same delay in speed happens with Bitdefender? Oy. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have been using WebRoot for a few years now and lately, I have been experiencing nothing but probs. Any time I go anywhere on the net, I get the Waiting For Extension WebRoot Filtering Extension and I wait 25 seconds or more for a page to load...a thread to load...a pic to load, etc.
> I called them and they uninstalled and re installed it on their end via being in control of my pc while I sat and watched the mouse doing its thang as they did this and that. A day later, it started lagging again. So I reinstalled Chrome. Went fine for another day, now it is lagging AGAIN. Obviously, this program is not happy on my pc. I just had it renewed, too, for another year. I want to dump it and get another program that works well with Chrome and Windows 7.
> 
> Any recommendations? I have been eyeballing Bitdefender but wanted to ask here first.


What internet provider are you using? If you're using Comcast, Norton is free. Also, Microsoft has a free virus program that works great also. Most anti-virus programs that you download, comes with crap that you don't want on your computer. If you go to Majorgeeks.com, you'll find all of the virus programs commonly used and downloaded. But, again, most of them want to also download junk with the program.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

I am on Charter in a package deal. Phone, tv, internet. My browser is Chrome.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am on Charter in a package deal. Phone, tv, internet. My browser is Chrome.


Then go to Majorgeeks.com and look at all of them. All of them are free, at least 95% of them are. Almost everything on Majorgeeks is free, and tested. I've been downloading from there for many years now. Each program tells you what it's for, what system requirements are needed, and date of last update. Try it out. You may find what you're looking for.


----------



## Porker (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Let's try this again.....
> 
> What do YOU use, folks, and are you happy with it?


I've been using WebRoot now for a year and haven't had one issue with it. Are you telling me this is what I have to look forward to?


----------



## Porker (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am on Charter in a package deal. Phone, tv, internet. My browser is Chrome.



I'm Direct TV.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

I read that WebRoot..and heard from WebRoot themselves, that Chrome sometimes balks at WebRoot. And international sites sometimes have an issue with it. I refuse to stop using Chrome. I might try browsing with IE and see what happens but last time I did that, it STILL happened. I also disabled the extension for it from Chrome and it went a little faster but disabling it is leaving my PC unprotected. I think. Gadgetry. I HATE gadgetry.
Anyway....I haven't decided what to do yet. Be patient and let it snail around checking everything under the sun on each and every website, pic, thread, etc and be protected cuz it DOES kick ass in that department....or find something else and hope it isn't a slug too but doesn't do the work like WR does.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 8, 2015)

I am getting 62.4 mbps, ping 5ms. I should be FLYING while online. But its a slug when that damn extension thingy kicks in. WebRoot says it's because it is checking EVERYTHING. Pics, logos, links, the site itself, etc.

Speed Test - HTML5 Internet Speed Test Any Device by Bandwidth Place


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 8, 2015)

Kaspersky, no problems, not a hog like Norton.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 8, 2015)

Very satisfied with Avast


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2015)

I have no stupid AV-engine ruining my computer´s performance. But I would turn on the Windows 8.1 Defender in case of need. Otherwise I run a scan with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, Comodo Cleaning Essentials and Combofix. I make the Firewall block all in- and outbound connections for that no rule exists. I also check files with virustotal.com. Over 50 different AV-programs check the files on virustotal.


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)

My ISP, Cox Cable, gives me McAfee as part of the service and I am quite happy with it,. I get frequent updates and it gives me a search feature that warns me of any sites that might provide problems,.

Of course, the best anti virus program is between your ears! Just don't visit sites that are most likely prone to bad stuff.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 9, 2015)

longknife said:


> My ISP, Cox Cable, gives me McAfee as part of the service and I am quite happy with it,. I get frequent updates and it gives me a search feature that warns me of any sites that might provide problems,.
> 
> Of course, the best anti virus program is between your ears! Just don't visit sites that are most likely prone to bad stuff.


The trick is to correctly sort the wheat from the chaff. I am not going to forbear from anything just because it could be "bad".


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 9, 2015)

longknife said:


> My ISP, Cox Cable, gives me McAfee as part of the service and I am quite happy with it,. I get frequent updates and it gives me a search feature that warns me of any sites that might provide problems,.
> 
> Of course, the best anti virus program is between your ears! Just don't visit sites that are most likely prone to bad stuff.



You aren't experiencing the Chinese writing that comes with McAfee's _Site Advisor?_  The lettering is from some schools in China. Buyer beware. Ringel05 pointed it out to me, then I uninstalled Site Advisor and presto, no more Chinese writing hanging around the tabs at the top of pages. However, when McAfee did some updates recently, it came back so I found McAfee had downloaded Site Advisor, then I uninstalled and no more Chinese writing.

McAfee came pre-installed for a 30 day trial, with my most recent PC, then I went ahead and paid $39.95 for the year and when that ends, I am going back to Norton. In 15 years, I never had any problems with Norton. I know it's a hog, but I trust it. It's less of a hog than it used to be.

When that time comes though, I will research the top ten anti-virus programs and if Norton isn't on any list, I will go with what is recommended by the majority of tech sites.


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2015)

AquaAthena - I've never seen a single Chinese character anywhere on my screen from McAfee. Ever! Either in XP, Vista, or now Win8.1


----------



## Martin.S (Feb 11, 2015)

Porker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try this again.....
> ...



AVG works for me....


----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2015)

Martin.S said:


> AVG works for me....



Never heard of this before. Wiki says reports indicate that once it's installed, it's nearby impossible to remove. Also takes up a lot of RAM


----------



## Martin.S (Feb 12, 2015)

longknife said:


> Martin.S said:
> 
> 
> > AVG works for me....
> ...



The UI resident takes about 6MB of my RAM space.  My laptop is a fairly old machine with only 2GM RAM.  I've been using free version since 2007. Some experts thought AV is less important nowadays.  Timely patching and secure online practices (e.g. don't download from untrusted sources, don't visit dodgy sites etc) are more important.   Just my 2c.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 13, 2015)

No such thing as best antivirus program. A virus to be concerned about is going to look at the currently available virus scanners and how they search for it, and simply design something nothing's currently set up to detect. 

A "good" antivirus scanner though will be dynamic and constantly updating it's core program and virus definitions to allow for this reality. 

Simplest method I've used after a lifetime online and on computers is simply not leaving default settings on computers at their defaults. As pcs come, they're like Swiss cheese are completely open and exposed. Can change these open door type settings manually and ensure a good deal of protection over what you started with. Another recommendation is to set anything and everything to "ask me" or "prompt me" or to that effect. Shouldn't let your rigs do anything without your conscious awareness and permission. Sorta defeats some of the point of a computer, but makes you a lot safer.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> No such thing as best antivirus program. A virus to be concerned about is going to look at the currently available virus scanners and how they search for it, and simply design something nothing's currently set up to detect.
> 
> A "good" antivirus scanner though will be dynamic and constantly updating it's core program and virus definitions to allow for this reality.
> 
> Simplest method I've used after a lifetime online and on computers is simply not leaving default settings on computers at their defaults. As pcs come, they're like Swiss cheese are completely open and exposed. Can change these open door type settings manually and ensure a good deal of protection over what you started with. Another recommendation is to set anything and everything to "ask me" or "prompt me" or to that effect. Shouldn't let your rigs do anything without your conscious awareness and permission. Sorta defeats some of the point of a computer, but makes you a lot safer.


The mouse pointer has been moved 5 inches away from its latest location.
If it wasn´t you, be lucky that you are protected by "Paranoid SysCare Tools".
If it was you, press Enter to allow.


----------



## quorthon (Mar 3, 2015)

I use only free soft like avast antivirus or no antivirus at all. There's no need to buy antivirus protecting against viruses that were written by the same antivirus lab.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2015)

Martin.S said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My computer came with AVG loaded on it but I deleted it and replaced it with Norton. The main reason is that Norton offers protection against computer attacks as well as anti virus protection. I have always used Norton  and it has protected me 100%. I do not understand why so many people knock it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Martin.S said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



 Norton has the worst record of all anti-virus programs when it comes to affecting PC performance (speed), however it also has one of the best protection ratings.
 On older computers most people won't put up with Norton's habit of dragging the system down...particularly for power users. 
It is also the most expensive of the top 10 antivirus progams.
McAffee and Kapersky both rank higher, but cost about half as much.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 3, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Martin.S said:
> ...



I usually get Norton at a reduced price from smiths. I have a new computer so it can handle Norton's system use.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 3, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Back in the late 90's Norton had a software suite called "System Works"...awesome program. Had disk utilities, registry tools and system restore options before there was system restore. Before that was "Norton Utilities" running in DOS. 
Norton was a very trusted name 20 years ago.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

I kept WebRoot. It is numero uno in pc magazine as best defense system. It isn't acting up now and hasn't since I started this thread, so I am glad I stuck with them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 5, 2015)

I have McAfee Antivirus Enterprise and Avira Antivirus 2015 but I don´t use it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 5, 2015)

Martin.S said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I used AVG for years until they suddenly decided to become more "Norton like" in their heavy resource usage.  Switched over to Avast (and Malwarebytes), never looked back.   
Never tried WebRoot, might have to check it out.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 5, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Martin.S said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



 I used AVG for years too and noticed the same thing. And switched to Avast also.
At the office I installed Panda Antivirus, nice and easy on resources, particularly rated strong on malware protection which is important in a biz environment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2015)

Took a look at WebRoot, not bad but there are much better suites out there if one want's a full system protection suite.  Avast is still better with even the free version as it offers more than WebRoot in it's free program, I'll stick with Avast.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

Aren´t free solutions bothering with ads?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Aren´t free solutions bothering with ads?



?
I don't believe I have ever seen an ad from an AV program?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Aren´t free solutions bothering with ads?
> ...


I did in free solutions. Avira just eliminated the ad on startup in the new version.

Far worse is this: AV Tools place ad and spyware on client computers claiming to erase such software:

"We just want to point out that this happened in the past, and Avast has cleaned up their act. They have a decent product, and while you can read this for historical purposes, you should know that many of the other antivirus vendors are doing worse things."
Avast Antivirus Was Spying On You with Adware Until This Week


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



  I guess I wouldn't know that because I always, always choose "custom installation" when installing everything. These days I would wager 75% of all programs install browser extensions etc. of some sort. 
  Having said that, I read the article and Avast's response to it. Of course it is important for all anti-virus programs to store user visited URL's and placing those URL's into clouds servers. This is obviously a benefit to the user. This way very early detection of malware patterns can be discovered. I believe the Avast response that this was their primary reason for harvesting and storing user internet usage.
  However, again like 75% of all programs/apps - they give in to the temptation of using this data to make money. Advertisers will pay good money for it.
And Avast did it. They don't do it now.
  Now what about Pay antivirus like Symantec?...well...yes they spy on you.
You can find numerous articles and blogs showing how they do the same thing. 
Norton will install the "ask toolbar" if you let it. 
Is ask toolbar spyware? Was Avast SafePrice toolbar spyware? Both basically do the same thing. They track your usage and present you with ads and responses according to your browsing patterns.
 So free antivirus doesn't hold a patent on abusing their users.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 8, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Sure, like the article already tells. I am not going to purchase a program that just monopolizes its own malware.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, the time has come for me to renew my Norton anti virus software. But they want £69 so that is out.
I was looking at AVG but the antivirus is free and the firewall costs money. I do not want to be without a firewall.
I think I may go with Kaspersky as its half price in smiths. They used to do Norton but they seem to have dropped it.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, that plan didn't last long, Kaspersky only works on Windows 8 and I am using Windows 7


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well, the time has come for me to renew my Norton anti virus software. But they want £69 so that is out.
> I was looking at AVG but the antivirus is free and the firewall costs money. I do not want to be without a firewall.
> I think I may go with Kaspersky as its half price in smiths. They used to do Norton but they seem to have dropped it.


The Windows 7 firewall is OK.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the time has come for me to renew my Norton anti virus software. But they want £69 so that is out.
> ...



Windows 7 has a firewall?
Edit;
Yes it does, I just checked it out and apparently it is being managed by Norton, but presumably it works without Norton too.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmm ! I might try Microsoft security essentials, it seems to be free.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well, the time has come for me to renew my Norton anti virus software. But they want £69 so that is out.
> I was looking at AVG but the antivirus is free and the firewall costs money. I do not want to be without a firewall.
> I think I may go with Kaspersky as its half price in smiths. They used to do Norton but they seem to have dropped it.



We had Kaspersky on Windows 7, are you sure it won't work?

If you do decide (or can) go with Kaspersky, they have a 'suite' package that includes 'safe money', which opens financial type sites (banks, paypal, etc) in their secure browser mode.  Just another layer of protection.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the time has come for me to renew my Norton anti virus software. But they want £69 so that is out.
> ...



I looked at the Kaspersky web site and it says it supports Windows 8 but there is nothing about Windows 7.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 8, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



They support Vista, 7, 8, 8.1


*General Requirements*

Approximately 480 MB free space on the hard drive
CD-ROM or DVD-ROM Drive (for installation via CD)
Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 or higher
Microsoft Windows Installer 3.0 or higher
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 or higher
*Minimum System Requirements*:*

Microsoft® Windows 8.1 /Pro/Enterprise/update (32-bit or 64-bit**) .
Microsoft® Windows 8 /Pro/Enterprise (32-bit or 64-bit**).
Microsoft® Windows 7® Starter/Home Basic and Premium/Professional/Ultimate SP1 or higher(32-bit or 64-bit**).
Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Basic and Premium/Business/Enterprise/Ultimate SP1 or higher (32-bit or 64-bit**).
*Hardware Requirements:*

CPU: 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) / 64-bit (x64)
RAM: 1 GB (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)

Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2015 Computer Virus Protection Kaspersky Lab US


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have used Bitdefender Antivirus 2013, 2014 and now 2015 ands great.  It's been named the Best AntiVirus software several years in a row.  You don't really know it's there.  If you buy it through Herman Street its discounted $15-20.  You just download it from their site!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

Well the moment has come. I done did it. I stripped out Norton anti virus and installed Microsoft security essentials. The first thing I noticed was it does not remove my password cookies when you run a quick scan.
Norton logged me out of all sites that need a password every time I ran a scan. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. Time may tell.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's what I use. First, I have Advanced system care. This is a great program. It has several things included, such as Malware bytes and Antivirus protection. It also has several other tools, including a great Defrag program that also Defrag the registry. It has a program manager and the Uninstaller utility is top notch. It doesn't leave anything behind. Basically, it has everything you need to keep your PC purring like a kitten. It's free to use most of it, and you can get a year of premium for a very low price. And finally, the free version is better than most paid products.its that good. Get it. Do it now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Well the moment has come. I done did it. I stripped out Norton anti virus and installed Microsoft security essentials. The first thing I noticed was it does not remove my password cookies when you run a quick scan.
> Norton logged me out of all sites that need a password every time I ran a scan. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. Time may tell.


I don´t think that this is bad. If the passwords are deleted, nobody can gather them but this protection lasts only a short time after a scan.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Here's what I use. First, I have Advanced system care. This is a great program. It has several things included, such as Malware bytes and Antivirus protection. It also has several other tools, including a great Defrag program that also Defrag the registry. It has a program manager and the Uninstaller utility is top notch. It doesn't leave anything behind. Basically, it has everything you need to keep your PC purring like a kitten. It's free to use most of it, and you can get a year of premium for a very low price. And finally, the free version is better than most paid products.its that good. Get it. Do it now.


Most features are true nonsense. Registry defragmentation is pure nonsense. Registry clean up is even dangerous and provides no improvement. It is simple to understand. When a program needs to request a value from the registry it will find it in a certain path and will access it using the same time that it would use if the registry was "boosted", cleaned up" or "defragmented". I only use CCleaner but not for the registry features.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I use. First, I have Advanced system care. This is a great program. It has several things included, such as Malware bytes and Antivirus protection. It also has several other tools, including a great Defrag program that also Defrag the registry. It has a program manager and the Uninstaller utility is top notch. It doesn't leave anything behind. Basically, it has everything you need to keep your PC purring like a kitten. It's free to use most of it, and you can get a year of premium for a very low price. And finally, the free version is better than most paid products.its that good. Get it. Do it now.
> ...


I've been using it for years now, and I haven't had any problems. also, there is malware that can make assertions into the registry. it's usually a good thing to get rid of those.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


The tools find registry errors even directly after a fresh setup and if you have "cleaned" your registry, do a scan with another tool and see how many errors that one finds, and so on.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It keeps my PC running like a champ. That's all I care about.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


You think it does.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



"It keeps my PC running like a champ. That's all I care about."-Mr.Right

That's all you care about?  You don't care about the National Debt?  The plight of the Middle Class?  The threat of ISIS and al Qaeda? 

Why do you hate America?


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 16, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I know it does. It's been running without any problems for over two years now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Sure, it would not run fine without registry tweaks?


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 17, 2015)

I just cleaned Norton anti virus off my second computer, and installed the free version of AVG anti virus.
AVG  found two problems that Norton had not found, and one of them was a Trojan horse.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


People are constantly adding programs and deleting them. This leaves registry fragments. Your PC  is also making changes to the regisyry, just from normal everyday operations. Whenever you tell your computer to do something, the first thing it does is check the regisyry for the information it needs. Eventually, without proper maintenence,  the PC takes longer to find what it needs. What this program does is clean the registry fragments, and rearranges the information for faster access. It also removers anything put there by malware programs. But even if you don't feel that registry maintenence is necessary,  the other tools of advanced system care are definitely worth having.


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2015)

My Win8.1 has an automatic disk defragmenter once every month.


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> My Win8.1 has an automatic disk defragmenter once every month.


The one I have checks the hard drive on startup, and defrags, if necessary.  It can also prioritize files based on how often they're used.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 17, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > My ISP, Cox Cable, gives me McAfee as part of the service and I am quite happy with it,. I get frequent updates and it gives me a search feature that warns me of any sites that might provide problems,.
> ...


i had mcafee.....on my first computer....my son worked at Blizzard entertainment, he said lots of the techs use NOD32.....its real light weight....so after booting McAfee and installed NOD ....there were 9 viruses detected!!....9!....after NOD cleaned them my computer was running like it was brand new.....McAfee did not look to good to me after that....


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


My Win8.1 registry is 240 MB large and is loaded in the Ram that provides a bandwidth of about 6 GB per second. Now, your tool has deleted about 50 out of hundreds of thousands of entries. If your tool would have an impact on the PC´s performance, how many milliseconds would it save you? And how would it determine what is an malicious entry? The registry is fast and does not need to be optimized. "Tuning tools" are scam. CCleaner deleted most of my savegames as "unknown file types"....

You can read here about such "tweaks":
Debunking Common Windows Performance Tweaking Myths


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I would check back all alerts with virustotal.com (belongs to google). It provides all the av-tools and you can see which tools detect something and which not. AV-Tools often produce false alerts, in addition.
 False positives render security software effectively useless - Best VPN.com


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Like I said, I've been using it for years, and I've noticed a huge difference in how my PC opetates. You can't argue with results.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


You heard the advices


----------



## Mr.Right (Apr 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm interested in results. Not advice. This collection of tools have served me well. That's all I care about.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


They all are so happy with their 0% performance boost except for the 5 % whose computers were harmed...


----------

